

Collection of scientific comic books by Jean-Pierre Petit - cwb
http://www.savoir-sans-frontieres.com/JPP/telechargeables/free_downloads.htm#english

======
cwb
When my physics teacher lent me _Euclid rules, OK?_ (1) I was struck by how
effectively and engagingly comics could explain concepts and help build mental
models. Scott McCloud analyses the medium superbly in _Understanding Comics_
(Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Comics-Invisible-
Scott-M...](http://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Comics-Invisible-Scott-
McCloud/dp/006097625X/); TED:
[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/scott_mccloud_on_comics.h...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/scott_mccloud_on_comics.html)).

Which are your favourite non-fiction comics?

(1) _Euclid rules, OK?_ is now titled _Here's Looking at Euclid_ and can be
downloaded from the linked page.

